

What's the tallest point on Earth? - brilliantday
http://www.quora.com/Earth/Whats-the-tallest-point-on-Earth

======
codezero
In the future, add ?share=1 to the end of the link before posting, that will
make it so the sign up wall doesn't appear.

------
orokusaki
Wow, that was a great answer. I'm actually watching a show about Everest this
very moment, and was telling my wife about how Everest is less prominent than
3 other mountains (except for the fact that there is a special definition for
prominence when it comes to Everest).

~~~
dalke
You actually followed a quora link? You have a higher tolerance before being
annoyed than I do.

For more detailed considerations, read
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest_mountains#Consi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest_mountains#Considerations)

~~~
orokusaki
I know. I can't stand Quora. I'm not sure why I followed the link, but for
once I was pleasantly surprised.

